
Show HN: A feedback tool done differently (my first SaaS) - superspacebar
As a product manager I&#x27;ve used different feedback tools and almost never liked the design and experience of the widget.<p>And pricing of some existing tools is just way too high, at least for indie makers or small businesses ($35 for 100 responses...).<p>That&#x27;s why I&#x27;ve launched Freddy Feedback (today!).<p>You can find it on www.freddyfeedback.com.<p>Curious to hear your feedback (very meta ;-)).
======
sydney1
It looks pretty neat, but I'm not going to pay before trying something out. I
don't even necessarily need to use it on my own site, but seeing the themes,
customizing the widget, etc. I'd want to play with it before paying money.

By the way I really like the website and how you've laid the features out.
Looks like a really neat tool.

